# Table vs Shelving?



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 6, 2017)

What do you guys have your herp emclosures set up on?
Currently inbetween houses and hoping to set up better in the new place(rather than just sitting them on boxes or the ground)
Whether it be a shelving system or tables, I'd need a way to set up both my enclosures.
One is a 99cm(lenght) x 50cm(height) x 48cm(width) glass terrarium.
The other is a 90cm(lenght) x 60cm(height) x 60cm(width) melamine enclosure.
Any suggestions on what to sit these on and to get either selvings or tables that dont cost a fortune?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

i've seen some bedside tables that could probably hold the 90cm one, or maybe coffee tables.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes i do believe we have a coffee table in the shed that could hold that one(if we still have it)
Not sure about the other one though.
Plus i am curious to know if there are any shelving units anyone could suggest, i know many people use them for smaller enclosures but not sure about these sized ones.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

sound bit heavy, i'd be way to scared of it falling, crashing down and most likely killing the reptiles in it, depending how high it is.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 6, 2017)

I use a fairly sturdy coffee table with some bricks underneath to spread the weight better  to hold a 60kg enclosure. I’m sure glass would weigh a bunch more so not really sure how well it would go, if I had money I’d get a solid cabinet with enough support around the base


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 6, 2017)

We bought a shelving unit from Bunnings. Had to build it in the room it was going in.


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2017)

Shelving takes up room I could fit more enclosures in. Mine are all stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 6, 2017)

Ah yes, seem really good points.
Sounds like coffee tables are the way to go.
Now to find a second one for that other enclosure!
Cheers guys


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 6, 2017)

Most of mine are in sets of the same sizes 1800, 1200 or 900 wide and stacked 3 high, bottom one on castors. I have some smaller ones and some PVC cages that I have younger snakes in and they are stacked 2 high along a bench top, then I have the hatchling racks and incubators and freezers.................then there's the rodents.
I live out the back in an old caravan near the bird aviaries.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Dec 6, 2017)

Im going to be in the same boat in a few years if im not careful hahah


----------

